# my goal physique.



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Right I weigh 11 stone with not much mass and not really ripped, how long would it take to achieve this look.

I was thinking 7 month bulk 2 month cut or should I just try and gain.

What program would be good for this?

Any diet tips?

also what weight is he do you think?



and another of my similar goal @ 165lbs


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

my diet looks like this.

breakfast: oats and eggs

snack: oats + whey

Lunch: 75g-100g pasta or rice and chicken and veg

snack: oats+ whey or postworkout

Dinner: 75g-100g pasta or rice and chicken and veg

evening: casein shake.

comes to round about 3000 cals.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

anyone??


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Depends, natural or assisted? I'd say you're probably looking at 1-2 years tho.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

9 months in total? with not much mass nor ripped? If you do it naturally then sorry but not going to achieve that physique.

How old are you? Height? how long you been training?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Depends, natural or assisted? I'd say you're probably looking at 1-2 years tho.


natural, i was thinking a year he doesn't look too big.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mazo1 said:


> 9 months in total? with not much mass nor ripped? If you do it naturally then sorry but not going to achieve that physique.
> 
> How old are you? Height? how long you been training?


R u bein serious?? Not guna achieve that physique naturally hahaha

Op the dude is a skinny rake much like yourself. Within 6 months you could add some tissue to your frame and still be skinny with abs if thats the look you're goin for

No need for assistance... no need for much food either you can do it matey


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> 9 months in total? with not much mass nor ripped? If you do it naturally then sorry but not going to achieve that physique.
> 
> How old are you? Height? how long you been training?


so if i don't have much mass and i'm not ripped i can't achieve that physique.. rubbish, why do you think people start lifting, by your theory if you not already in good shape you might as well give up b4 you start.

I am 22, 5.11 and I am a training beginner.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> R u bein serious?? Not guna achieve that physique naturally hahaha
> 
> Op the dude is a skinny rake much like yourself. Within 6 months you could add some tissue to your frame and still be skinny with abs if thats the look you're goin for
> 
> No need for assistance... no need for much food either you can do it matey


thanks, yeah he is ripped but he aint massive I have seen bigger dudes at the gym, just aiming for a realistic goal.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> R u bein serious?? Not guna achieve that physique naturally hahaha
> 
> Op the dude is a skinny rake much like yourself. Within 6 months you could add some tissue to your frame and still be skinny with abs if thats the look you're goin for
> 
> No need for assistance... no need for much food either you can do it matey


does my diet look ok, also what routine should I be doing?


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> R u bein serious?? Not guna achieve that physique naturally hahaha
> 
> Op the dude is a skinny rake much like yourself. Within 6 months you could add some tissue to your frame and still be skinny with abs if thats the look you're goin for
> 
> No need for assistance... no need for much food either you can do it matey


woah calm down you completely misread what i said, ofcourse you can achieve that naturally, what I mean is that in that time frame 9 months going from skinny to that is not going to happen naturally...and im not skinny dont judge someone if you haven't even seen them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> woah calm down you completely misread what i said, ofcourse you can achieve that naturally, what I mean is that in that time frame 9 months going from skinny to that is not going to happen naturally...and im not skinny dont judge someone if you haven't even seen them.


how long do you think it will take then??


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> so if i don't have much mass and i'm not ripped i can't achieve that physique.. rubbish, why do you think people start lifting, by your theory if you not already in good shape you might as well give up b4 you start.
> 
> I am 22, 5.11 and I am a training beginner.


Im not saying that again misread what i meant, that physique you can get naturally but not in the time frame you said and 11 stone @ 5ft 11 isn't going to get you that physique in that time frame, however in 9 months you can gain a good amount of muscle


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> how long do you think it will take then??


Nobody can give you an exact time, its all an experience and at 22 your test levels should be sky high hence meaning muscle gains will come fast specailly if your just starting out, the diet you posted looks fine and 3000 calories day is good for you weight you should see gains from that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> does my diet look ok, also what routine should I be doing?


Seems ok if you wanna stay small.

As for routine I reckon the dude in the pic doesn't do much more then abs and bicep curls 5 days a week


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mazo1 said:


> woah calm down you completely misread what i said, ofcourse you can achieve that naturally, what I mean is that in that time frame 9 months going from skinny to that is not going to happen naturally...and im not skinny dont judge someone if you haven't even seen them.


Dont tell me to calm down I'm black and my anger is inherited.

Do you think the guy in the pic is big? He's skinny anyone could look somewhat like that within a few months if they diet right and do their crunches and curls properly.

I wasnt callin you skinny either that was aimed at the op


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

mazo1 said:


> woah calm down you completely misread what i said, ofcourse you can achieve that naturally, what I mean is that in that time frame 9 months going from skinny to that is not going to happen naturally...and im not skinny dont judge someone if you haven't even seen them.


You say you're not skinny but you're 11st @ 5' 11". That's skinny. I'm 5' 11" and 14st in my avi and I'm hardly phil heath


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

luther1 said:


> You say you're not skinny but you're 11st @ 5' 11". That's skinny. I'm 5' 11" and 14st in my avi and I'm hardly phil heath


Misread your post,apologies,thought it was the op


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Seems ok if you wanna stay small.
> 
> As for routine I reckon the dude in the pic doesn't do much more then abs and bicep curls 5 days a week


i dont plan on being huge just wanna look according to me.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> You say you're not skinny but you're 11st @ 5' 11". That's skinny. I'm 5' 11" and 14st in my avi and I'm hardly phil heath


Judgin by his posts he thinks the dude in the pic is olympia material

That geeza will be weighin 10 stone at the most


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

luther1 said:


> You say you're not skinny but you're 11st @ 5' 11". That's skinny. I'm 5' 11" and 14st in my avi and I'm hardly phil heath


Lol na I'm 13 stone 2 at 6ft 18 years old


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Judgin by his posts he thinks the dude in the pic is olympia material
> 
> That geeza will be weighin 10 stone at the most


thought he looked 12.7 stone to me.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Judgin by his posts he thinks the dude in the pic is olympia material
> 
> That geeza will be weighin 10 stone at the most


tbh that physique is what most guys aim for these days, and in what way did i compare him to olympia material? bro your way too judgemental


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> tbh that physique is what most guys aim for these days, and in what way did i compare him to olympia material? bro your way too judgemental


tbf you did use a daft statement saying about people with not much muscle or definition should not bother.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Right I weigh 11 stone with not much mass and not really ripped, how long would it take to achieve this look.
> 
> I was thinking 7 month bulk 2 month cut or should I just try and gain.
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> my diet looks like this.
> 
> breakfast: oats and eggs
> 
> ...


could take 2 years depends how dedicated you are

there is no specific program they are all decent you get what you put in

do starting strength 5x5 have a good diet and youll get there

he looks around 13 stone

also your diets useless unless we know what weight you are

your diet also doesnt look 3000 calories and has too many liquids


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i dont plan on being huge just wanna look according to me.


I know mate hence the pic you posted and my words thereafter


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> tbf you did use a daft statement saying about people with not much muscle or definition should not bother.


Could you please show me where i said that?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mazo1 said:


> tbh that physique is what most guys aim for these days, and in what way did i compare him to olympia material? bro your way too judgemental


I've got nuthin against that physique if people wanna look that way fair fuks to them.

Mazo the way I'm readin your post is that you think the guy is big and his physique has taken years of graft.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me only on this forum could such a bloody innocent thread turn into an argument


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me only on this forum could such a bloody innocent thread turn into an argument


its these blacks mate always starting beef


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> its these blacks mate always starting beef


This isnt the forum for terrorist activities or camel appreciation


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Black white green I couldn't give a fck

No need for it most of the time, and in this case


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> This isnt the forum for terrorist activities or camel appreciation


yea you logged into the wrong forum again mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> 9 months in total? with not much mass nor ripped? If you do it naturally then sorry but not going to achieve that physique.


this ^^^


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> Could you please show me where i said that?


^^^^ that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Black white green I couldn't give a fck
> 
> No need for it most of the time, and in this case


I'm not even arguin with the guy I'm disagreein with him


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

This forum does have an inherent dislike towards the 12-13 stone model look. No idea why.

The dude in the pic in the OP did win Mr USA in 2008 and 2010 though.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> this ^^^


Okay where in that post did i say people with not much mass shouldnt bother?, all i said was in 9 months you are not going to achieve that naturally with NO MASS at your CURRENT stage....

Honestly attitude of some people is absolutely disgusting cant even read basic English literature


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

zak007 said:


> could take 2 years depends how dedicated you are
> 
> there is no specific program they are all decent you get what you put in
> 
> ...


i only have to weight gainer shakes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

mazo1 said:


> Okay where in that post did i say people with not much mass shouldnt bother?, all i said was in 9 months you are not going to achieve that naturally with NO MASS at your CURRENT stage....
> 
> Honestly attitude of some people is absolutely disgusting cant even read basic English literature


go back and read you posts slowly.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> its these blacks mate always starting beef


What'choo talkin' about Mr Morocco?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

something like this he's 165lbs


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

The boy Ranson looks fantastic imo.

It's the sort of look im going for. Athletic, light middle weight boxer kind of look.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> The boy Ranson looks fantastic imo.
> 
> It's the sort of look im going for. Athletic, light middle weight boxer kind of look.


yep


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

guys skinny yeah but he has good LBM. you dont get that as easy as breda made out


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> guys skinny yeah but he has good LBM. you dont get that as easy as breda made out


why not if he is skinny?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> why not if he is skinny?


try it and find out for urself if its that easy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> try it and find out for urself if its that easy


i am. duhhh


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try growing some pubes aswell :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> try growing some pubes aswell :laugh:


typical response from a moron. :double ****:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

bump for me


----------

